# New Traditional only Ontario Canada



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*congrats*

wish you all the best


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fred, I'm too far and too busy to help out right now, but keep me posted on the rendezvous, I could get a few people from this neck of the woods over there.
Rick


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*fred*

are you going to york county for the swap and shoot.if so i would like to talk to you.bernie deveaux


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

hello Fred,

Good luck! hope all works out, 
Where abouts are you in Fenlon? we pass through there a couple of dozen times a year on the way to the cottage...might be good to drop in sometime.

cheers


----------

